# All northern Ga members



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got the brute together and am going to durhamtown tomorrow so if any of you think you can make it let me know its worth the trip call or text me if your interested in meeting up 706-244-8002


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nobody? We need more Ga people on here!


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

We're here, just most seem to be in south GA. Come on down to creek bottom this weekend. Look for all the huge rangers with Team Deeep on em, I'll be on a thundercat.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Yea several here from south GA including myself, but not many in north GA.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

